# Look 595 Mavic Wheels



## 63la (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm about to give an order to my lbs on a Look 595 2008. I'm 6'0" and my weight is 190lbs. I'm currently considering 2 sets of wheels. Mavic R-Sys or Mavic Ksyrium SL (former Mavic Ksyrium ES). You guys think I should pay more for a set of R-Sys ?


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

R sys has the worst aerodynamics, very proprietary spokes and no real benefit. Definitely not worth the extra dough. Go custom. Look up Troy Watson at Ligero, Ron Ruff or Ergott. They all post on the wheel sub forum. They can build you something lighter, stronger, more aerodynamic, easier to repair and cheaper than Ksyriums.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

I second that. The only reason to pay 1400 for a set of wheels is if they are carbon, sub 1300 grams, or have a powertap.
Going custom will get you the sub 1300 grams for probably around 1000, just as strong, more aero, and easier to service.
Deep dish carbon, a little more (starting at like 1600) but serious bling factor thats missing in handbuilts.
Powertap if you want to make the most out of your training. Probably the best money you can spend on anything in cycling other than a fitting or a coach.


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

Skip the Mavics.
If you are on a budget and want a great quality wheelset go with one of the custom wheel builders mentioned previously.

But hey, you may want to spring for some Reynolds DV46s. I did and never looked back!


----------



## steven ward (Feb 26, 2007)

Mavic cosmic carbones finish my look 595 off a real treat.


----------



## lsthe3 (Jul 15, 2006)

I second the Reynolds DV46's. I am also 6'0 with weight between 185-200. Lots of riding on some of the worst roads in Chicago and went thewhole season without any troubles. I would definetly buy again.


----------



## AZ Cruiser (Apr 20, 2006)

Don't get the Mavics. They are not stiff enough and not very durable. I would recommend Reynolds Attacks. They are very good wheels and the price is very good. More areo than Mavics, stiffer, more durable and if you were ever to break a spoke, you would be able to ride it home. Last summer I broke a spoke when I was climbing on my Mavics and I had to walk until I was able to get a ride. Go Reynolds!


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

The R sys has 1 benefit, it is a very comfortable ride, while being stiffer laterally than all other Ksyriums. Also, the ES is now the SL Premium, not the regular SL.


----------

